# ideas on how to decorate this tank?Pictures>>



## eutimio (Aug 22, 2012)

hi guys *** started tonight by buying some amazon swords and some other kind of swords plus some Vallisneria from my LFS and i rearranged the rocks.Now half the tank is empty ..i would like a piece of driftwood maybe in the center?then continue along with some smaller rocks?i dont know what to do.Its gonna be a hap/peaock setup..I have a lot of anubias and i cant tie them to this type of rock...a driftwood would be nice and the anubias would suit it very well i think...the vallisneria isnt in the tank yet..waiting for more rocks or ideas as where to put it........ideas on this whole thing?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Driftwood can be troublesome so and makes me think New World so I'd skip it. I'd move the rocks you have closer to the middle...like 1/3 along the length of the tank. Jumble them up so it does not look stacked.

For your anubias you can anchor the roots between rocks (no need to tie, just gently pinch) so cascades of smaller ones surrounding your existing formation will give you a place for that.

Don't forget to leave lots of open water and sand for the fish, you don't want the tank too busy.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

It's all personal preference, but I agree that you should 'randomly' place the rock so it looks more natural. Your tank looks much better with the FX5 return in the overflow. Nice job!


----------



## eutimio (Aug 22, 2012)

DJRansome said:


> Driftwood can be troublesome so and makes me think New World so I'd skip it. I'd move the rocks you have closer to the middle...like 1/3 along the length of the tank. Jumble them up so it does not look stacked.
> 
> For your anubias you can anchor the roots between rocks (no need to tie, just gently pinch) so cascades of smaller ones surrounding your existing formation will give you a place for that.
> 
> Don't forget to leave lots of open water and sand for the fish, you don't want the tank too busy.


Ya i think ill move the rocks closer to the middle ...that way ill have space to put the other canister in there too.So you think no more rocks then right?


----------



## eutimio (Aug 22, 2012)

instead, ill change it completely.ill take the rocks out of there and put some 28 inches tall flagstone creating some tall rocky structures.I just picked up 10 pieces from Home Depot , a lil bit pricey but well worth it IMO.Theyre in the water with some bleach now .Looking forward to do this...i cant wait!


----------



## hoopvillian (Feb 12, 2012)

I really like how you have it now for some reason. Simple and beautiful.


----------

